
An untold story UserLand - smackaysmith
http://stories.scripting.com/2007/03/12/anUntoldStoryUserland.html
======
smackaysmith
Here's the meat:

"I learned a very important lesson here, one that my friend Jason Calacanis
said at the OPML Road Show in NYC in 2005. If a deal is worth doing, it's
worth documenting with a good agreement."

